# initial thoughts upon assembling



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

huh? is this meant to be a review on the Nova? or just a general post (forum/blog)?

welcome to Lumberjocks by the way 

for better use of the website I think it's best to keep product reviews for - well - product reviews. anything else is probably better posted as a blog or a forum topic.


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

It's an initial review based upon my assembling the lathe. So far all I've had a chance to see was the poor quality control of the stand. 
I have gone back and cleaned up the wording, I hope that helps.Also added pictures where I've filed the jagged edges off.

Personally, I would have found it useful to find out on this website that there are possibly sharp jagged edges on the metal where it is supposed to be rounded or flat. 
On my Jet mini, the cast iron edges are flat with no sharp edges and I expected the same from a machine that cost me $800 more.

I'm planning on updating the review once I've had a few hours of turning on it, but I had a first impression and felt it was a review of the product. It's not a mechanical review, but a quality control review (for now)


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, good deal. but we inquiring minds want to know, what do you think of the whole machine!!
And BTW, welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

To sum up the review:
You haven't used it
The casting on the stand was cracked in places 
You wish you had read a review warning of cracked casting on a stand
You cut yourself on it
You gave it 4 stars


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

Tennessee, I'm hoping to see how well the lathe works tonight after finishing the assembly. Overall, everything I've read about it has been pretty positive. I'm hoping that my experiences won't be any different.

Lumberjoe. 
yes- I haven't had a chance to use it. I was putting it together until 11pm

no- the parts on the stand assembly are jagged and sharp, not cracked.

kind of- I was responding to the comment of PurpleLev about whether what I wrote was a review or not. I meant that if someone had written something about the stand having sharp jagged edges, I would find that pertinent. I didn't mean that I wish someone else had written it.

yes- I cut myself on it (see above)

yes- 4 stars. I can't grade it for performance, just what experience I have with it so far. 5 is great, 4 is very good. If it runs flawlessly it stays at 4, if it runs poorly I will lower the rating. Plus, there is no option for leaving it blank until a later time.


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Jimnl, I do not understand why others are so aggressive with you. Ok, this is not a full review but it's an interesting point and that deserved to be mentionned especially for a supposedly premium lathe.
Remember guys, nothing owes you anything here.


----------



## Willardz (Jan 28, 2012)

Good Info so far, look forward to the full review


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Is this the one WoodCraft has on sale right now? Look forward to hearing how it works once assembled and put through some work.


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

ShaneA - As long as he has his model numbers correct, it is the one on sale at Woodcraft right now. I was wondering that too til I looked at the flyer again.


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, this is the one on sale right now for 899. Last week I was ready to bite the bullet and buy it at full price. The day after I had that thought, I got the flyer in the mail showing the sale. Perfect timing.

Besides the rough and sharp edges, things went well in putting it together. I was able to assemble it myself in about 1 1/2 hours (mostly cuz I was watching TV as I put the legs on) 
There is a bolt that keeps the headstock locking pin from seating fully. I can't find it so I can't get the locking pin to do its job. Right now, no worries, the locking lever keeps the headstock in place. If anyone can tell me where that thing is, please let me know!

So far, I've played a little. I've thrown some small spindle stock on and played with changing speeds. Compared to the Jet mini, it's a little more difficult in changing the belt position, not terrible, but it is going to take some time getting used to it. Although there is a larger opening, it is more awkward.

One concern I had was how well the headstock and tailstock lined up. The concerns were unfounded, they aligned perfectly. I do plan on making and alignment tool for the future as everything loosens up.

Faceplate turning won't be happening until the chuck arrives in the mail.

I don't care for the power switch. It's not in a good location if you need to kill the power in a hurry, especially if the headstock is turned. I posted a picture of the motor and you can see the location of the switch. I'll probably be installing a kill switch that will have a magnetic mount.

I found myself continually reaching for the non-existent handwheel to stop the rotation of the lathe and also to help in changing the belt. I'm not sure if I will spend the $30 for the handwheel or if I will make one myself.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been looking at getting this lathe also while it is on sale. I'm going to have to look a little harder I guess. More difficulty in changing speeds is not something I am looking forward to, and actually one of my primary reasons for upgrade.

Thanks for the additional details


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

I've had this lathe for about 3 years. Loved it until about a year ago when I started having vibration problems. I finally figured out that the two piece lathe bed is now out of line. Before I did something stupid I figured I would call customer support. Keep getting a recording and no response to messages, tried sending message via their Help Desk page but it won't go through. Anybody have any idea how to contact them or how to realign beds?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Jimnl, I usec to work for Woodcraft way back when, and you said that you were lucky enough to wait by chance until the sale started on this lathe. I have a feeling that the guys working at the store would have told you about the sale starting the next day so you could save some money. I know we would have. As to the review, it sounds like a good review so far. Can't wait for the full one.


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

Mip,
the funny thing is, I expressly asked if they knew when the sale might happen again, both people there said they had no idea.


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

I've finally been able to spend a full day turning. I noticed the spindle housing was hot to the touch. I used my wife's laser thermometer and took a reading. As the picture I posted shows, it was over 120 degrees. 
I know my Jet mini never got hot so I'm wondering if this is normal for a larger lathe.


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

It's been almost 6 months since I bought this lathe. I'm not too thrilled with it. It overheats, it is out of round. (is that the right term?) I can't get the headstock locking pin to engage. I'm struggling with customer service. I think I should kept putting money away until I was able to buy a Jet or Oneway


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"Hi Jimnl, I do not understand why others are so aggressive with you." 
Amen. 
Good review so far.

Jimnl
'the funny thing is, I expressly asked if they knew when the sale might happen again, both people there said they had no idea.'

This is something you might want to post on my post about Woodcraft stores


----------

